# Recommend a tea pot



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Think I need some tea back in my life, so guess I nice teapot is a good place to start, think I'm looking at a glass one with removable infuser/filter so I can easily weigh what's going on


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Perhaps not exactly a teapot, but I've been using one of these with good results http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000FPN8TK?pc_redir=1411030991&robot_redir=1


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting a clever dropper for tea, maybe worth a punt but looking for something more traditional/ pretty for when the none coffee heathens come visit


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Fully understand, watching this thread myself for a good proper teapot!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

My wife makes cascara in one of these - it's pretty cool. Not glass though

http://www.amazon.co.uk/For-Life-Stump-teapot-Graphite/dp/B004A8TUEU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411845069&sr=8-2&keywords=tea+pot


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Drude, is it easy to clean out leaves?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

A Sowden Softbrew will probably work as a good teapot. The filter is easy to remove and clean. Of course it's a pretty good coffee brewer as well


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I use this for single cups Adagio Teas IngenuiTEA Teapot - 470ml https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000FPN8TK/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_t9Wjub0GN8MVT

And if brewing for a few people one of these

London Teapot Company-Chatsford 6-Cup Teapot with One Red Filter, White https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000GIXH2O/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_r.Wjub0CJ6203

I find both work really well with loose leaf tea's


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, very easy. It has a filter basket insert, so you just remove that to get the leaves out. .


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got a For Life Stump and a Bredemeijer glass Teapot, both are great but the latter while pretty for colourful brews is really really brittle.


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got approximately a bajillion teapots, but my top two glass ones are probably the Assam globe tea press from Bodum - I bought mine from John Lewis, or Whittard's 'Chelsea' teapot...

Of the two, the Bodum wins points from me for the plunger mechanism that seals off the leaves in the bottom of the infuser to stop the brew, but it can't be used without the infuser.

The Chelsea teapot looks prettier imo, but the infuser is a little smaller, but the pot can be used without it.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

A cafe near me uses the stump teapots and they're pretty cool and seem quite easy to clean out!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Also check out coffeehit.co.uk because they've got a range of AWESOME tea pots


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

My personal tastes in teapots lie with the Japanese cast iron Tetsubin.

I like the cast iron for keeping the tea warm for an hour or so and the cast iron cups likewise keep my hands warm throughout the cold winters.

It also serves the dual purpose of being a decorative item.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

But the big question is.........does the teapot that doesn't drip or some of the tea doesn't run down the outside of the spout and make a mess exist? Or is it just my pouring technique?


----------



## BeanThereDoneThat (Apr 20, 2015)

How about a Chocolate one?


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

I like glass teapot because it is ideal for blooming flavor tea and stylish leave unfurling. You can use teapot hotter or felted tea, comfortable to improve the warm or sustain the <gs id="376f51c9-0bfd-458f-a040-017ba19e5ba5" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="a3fd27a9-d82e-4a49-b93b-b2d5397eda52" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">warm</gs>.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone got any good teapot guidance. I am looking to move to loose tea. This sort of teapot seems reasonable. Glass Teapot with Infuser XAGOO Glass Teapots Large 1500 ml, Blooming and Loose Leaf Tea Pot with Stainless Steel Infuser https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N1S7S2X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fXWwAbKZ6WQ0W


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive used stump tea pots for the last few years. Work well for me


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been using a Hario glass teapot which has a large internal basket, very pleased with it so far.


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

personally i'm a fan of the Jansen + Co My Teapot


----------



## willprice (Feb 9, 2019)

I like my For Life stump teaport. A friend also bought me a rather interesting tea pot thing like this https://birdandblendtea.com/uk_en/tea/search/earl-grey-collection/earl-grey-creme.html?___store=uk_en it's pretty decent if you're only after a single small cup. You press the button on the top to release the tea once brewed to prevent any further brewing.


----------



## Blue Moons (Sep 20, 2019)

this one is transparent https://www.newbecca.com/product/540090257235 not proper traditional but I feel it is close to it. I like the design anyway.


----------



## yettea (Mar 9, 2020)

I love mine!! it's beautiful, roomy and comfortable. I bought it from Pure Chinese Tea , this pot comes in four different sizes, mine is 600ml.


----------



## krristy (Jul 4, 2020)

Here in Kitchen Kite you can see & buy wide collection of glass teapot, teapot with infuser,glass tea cup set at the best price.Buy Best Glass Tea Kettle With Infuser from a huge range of glass tea kettle at Kitchen Kite. Choose a simply-designed and durable Tea Kettle.


----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

I am very happy with the Sage Teamaker automatic tea maker. My other half balked a bit about the price for a glorified kettle but she has had to eat her words. We are now exploring more specialist teas with great results.

the teamaker has a metal gauze basket which automatically lowers into the water at your chosen temperature. The brewing time can be set and you can choose continuous immersion or an "up and down" option to maximise extraction.

very happy with the product. The only drawback is when using some strongly flavoured spiced teas when the taste will persist in the kettle unless very thoroughly cleaned and dried.

our standard tes is now a blend of Assam and Ceylon produced by mixing an off the shelf Twinnings Assam with specialist Assam and Silver Kandy Ceylon from Nothing but Tea, a small mail order supplier who have a wide and varied range of teas


----------



## Megannxxxxxxxxx (Aug 19, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can find a ridgway conway teapot in pink?


----------



## Cortlive (Feb 26, 2020)

I think you may check this list. I have grosche, which is 8th there and it is a good alternative to any ordinary tea pots, as I think. The only disadvantage is you can't prolong life of your tea after brewing. You have to drink it fast before it cool off.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

getting back into specialty tea. looked for a tea pot and the reviews were all a bit meh.

using an on hand bodum cafetiere which has given it a new lease of life. 😎


----------



## maximPich (Jan 12, 2021)

Have you ever heard of a «Brown Betty»?


----------

